

France makes billion euro tax claim against Google - mercurial
http://finance.ninemsn.com.au/newsbusiness/8556732/france-makes-billion-euro-tax-claim-against-google-report

======
abhimishra
This basically seems like a tax on hyperlinking, which is at the core of the
web. Absurd.

A Forbes article
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/10/30/explainin...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/10/30/explaining-
this-french-thing-about-google-and-newspapers/)) explains further that the
complaint from French publishers is about the portion of the search results
page that shows links to those publishers' content (since that results page
has ads on it). They could exclude themselves from indexing easily (and forego
traffic of course).

